# Converting 2011 Nissan Leaf to a 2017 60 kWh battery



## Electric Land Cruiser (Dec 30, 2020)

It's an easy upgrade. 2017 only had 30kwh. I have done a couple of these upgrades in Colorado if you are in the area. You need a CAN-Bridge to make the newer batteries compatible with 2011/2012 LEAFs. You need to buy a battery or a salvage LEAF with the battery you want the rest is straightforward.


----------



## 11leaffreak (Dec 30, 2021)

Electric Land Cruiser said:


> It's an easy upgrade. 2017 only had 30kwh. I have done a couple of these upgrades in Colorado if you are in the area. You need a CAN-Bridge to make the newer batteries compatible with 2011/2012 LEAFs. You need to buy a battery or a salvage LEAF with the battery you want the rest is straightforward.


yeah I found a battery brand new for 7k usd but where can I get the can- bridge and battery sync obd2 device?


----------



## 11leaffreak (Dec 30, 2021)

__





New Replacement Nissan Leaf Battery Whole Set Nissan Leaf Battery 30kwh 345.6v 24pcs Battery Modules - Buy Nissan Leaf Lithium Battery Modules,30kwh Whole Set Nissan Leaf Battery,345.6v Nissan Leaf Pev Battery Product on Alibaba.com


New Replacement Nissan Leaf Battery Whole Set Nissan Leaf Battery 30kwh 345.6v 24pcs Battery Modules - Buy Nissan Leaf Lithium Battery Modules,30kwh Whole Set Nissan Leaf Battery,345.6v Nissan Leaf Pev Battery Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com


----------



## Electric Land Cruiser (Dec 30, 2020)

11leaffreak said:


> yeah I found a battery brand new for 7k usd but where can I get the can- bridge and battery sync obd2 device?


I am not sure I actually never bought one myself. You can sync the battery using the LeafSpy App.


----------



## 11leaffreak (Dec 30, 2021)

K I’ll try the leaf spy app to sync it when I do it what about the can bridge? Is there diagrams somewhere so I can build one?


----------



## Electric Land Cruiser (Dec 30, 2020)

11leaffreak said:


> K I’ll try the leaf spy app to sync it when I do it what about the can bridge? Is there diagrams somewhere so I can build one?







__





leaf can bridge - Google Search






www.google.com


----------

